# Imported vs. USA



## quackal (Feb 13, 2011)

Any difference between the imported version of a Canon lens as opposed to the USA version, other than price?

thanks!


----------



## Overread (Feb 13, 2011)

Price and warranty are the differences. The actual product itself will be from the very same factory as any other. Canon warranties are international as well so a warrant will be honoured in any major country that canon has a base in (though I've read some reports that HongKong warranties are now regionally limited to Hong Kong - which means any repair wanted under warranty cover will mean that the lens has to be shipped back there for cover).

When it comes to grey imports some importers will offer their own warranty, others will offer good rates on shipping back and others won't do a thing and will just import the lens for you. Further you can run a risk of having to pay customs if your item is being directly imported from Hong Kong (some companies again offer to refund you this and others will import before posting along to you). In short check out the companies policies (and reputability of course) before purchasing.


----------



## DVC Mike (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't buy gray market cameras or lenses. It's just not worth it (to me).


----------



## quackal (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks...

B&H always advertises USA and imported. Abes of Maine advertises it as "grey market"...

I'm not sure how they work the warranties in conjunction with those lenses.


----------



## KmH (Feb 13, 2011)

Nikon Service - USA will not work on Nikon cameras or lenses that do not have US serial numbers, warranty or not.

If you live in the US and bought an Import Nikon piece of gear from B&H that needs a warranty repair, you send it to B&H, not Nikon.

Nikon's worldwide warranty for lenses is for 1 year. Lenses sold for the US market get an added 4 year warranty extension *if* the buyer registers the serial number(s) with Nikon USA.


----------



## quackal (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks very much for the info!


----------



## HelenOster (Feb 14, 2011)

quackal said:


> Any difference between the imported version of a Canon lens as opposed to the USA version, other than price?
> 
> thanks!



"Grey market" refers to products imported directly into the US, rather than through the manufacturer's authorized agents / distributors. It is perfectly legal to directly import & sell these products in the US; the term "grey market" was coined by manufacturer's authorized distributors who wanted to discourage consumers from buying these (less costly) goods. 

With no factory authorized middle-man involved in the import of these products, costs are lower, so the price is lower to our customers. Many items which are in short supply or not imported at all by the manufacturer's authorized distributors are available in direct import. 

Any of our products which are being sold as such will be clearly marked, and you are more than welcome to contact me directly should you have any concerns regarding a specific listing. 

There is no difference in the actual products. Occasionally manufacturers will name them differently for example the Olympus USA Digital Stylus Cameras are called Olympus MJU Cameras in Europe 
 On direct import products purchased from Adorama, we offer the same warranty as the USA warranted products carry for a period of one year. The only difference is that you would need to ship it to Adorama for warranty service.

For, I think, about the past 10 years, the policy of Canon USA has been to honor their warranty for any unit sold though an authorized Canon reseller, whether it has been imported by an authorized agent or is direct import.
All the customer requires is original receipt to verify the reseller and the date of sale &#8211; apparently you don't need the warranty card - and even if you do have the warranty card, you will still have to provide the receipt.

Some consumers believe that the only practical reason to buy a USA warranted lens is if you think you may require warranty service outside the USA.

Equipment classified as USA, purchased from an authorized dealer in the United States, will be eligible for Canon warranty service (almost) anywhere in the world. "USA" equipment is specifically categorized for distribution and sale in the United States through the network of Canon dealers.


They will service any Canon item with a fee if it is otherwise not under warranty, but Nikon USA will not service a direct import item at all, whether the customer is willing to pay or not.
 (BTW, I understand that this company is a Nikon authorized repair center, and WILL service all Nikon units, including direct import: Nikon Camera Repair Service- Authorized Photo Service)


I hope this helps.

If you have any further queries regarding any aspect of Adorama Camera, or AdoramaPix, please do not hesitate to contact me directly:


----------



## quackal (Feb 14, 2011)

wow!....thanks very much; I appreciate it!


----------



## benhasajeep (Feb 14, 2011)

But with the recent case of Costco and Omega watches. The court sided with the watch maker and saying basically its illegal to import grey market items and sell at a lower price than their official imported item. I am sure it will continue through the court system somehow. But basically for now at least one manufacturer has won against grey market importation! The Supreme Court voted 4-4 over it so the lower courts ruling stood with no decision from the Supreme Court (Kagen recused herself from the case, but it was said she would have voted for Omega). Omega has the right to control the pricing of their products in the US, basically stopping grey market reselling! They won this because they put a copyright on each watch.

Now if the camera makers follow suit. Who knows!


----------

